# FPS Probleme in Wow



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

nun wende ich mich mal an euch da ich echt langsam nicht mehr weiter weiß. Ich habe nun seid ca. 1,5 Monaten extreme FPS Einbrüche wenn ich wow zocke. Ich habe diese Probleme fast immer, egal ob ich 10/25 Raids gehe oder einfach nur mal so rumfliege (vorher war alles in Ordnung, immer 60 FPS konstant, in Dalaran im Schnitt 30). Die FPS gehen auf bis zu 1 fps runter, dann bleibt auch gerne mal das Bild stehen. 
Dabei stelle ich dann auch fest das der Lüfter in meinem Notebook schneller dreht und lauter wird. Wenn er sich dann mal wieder beruhigt, dann geht es mal ein paar min. wieder. Versucht habe ich schon folgendes : Festplatte formatiert, Windows zweimal neu drauf gemacht, Wow neu installiert, dem wow Service geschrieben, diversere Tools ausprobiert....doch dazu gleich mehr).

Hier erst mal meine Notebook Daten:
Acer Aspire 8930 G   Intel Quad Prozessor Q9000 (2.0 Ghz, 1066 Mhz FSB, 6MB L2 Cache)
Up to 2303 MB Nvidia GeForce 9600 M GT Turbo Cache
4 GB DDR 3 Arbeitsspeicher
320 GB HDD

hoffe die Daten reichen für den Anfang. 
Ich lasse regelmäßig Tuneup Utilities laufen, wegen evtl. Spyware Spybot Search & Destroy, Avira Antivir ist das Viren Programm. 
Meine erste Vermutung war die Grafikkarte. Ich habe dann Speedfan installiert um die Temperatur zu beobachten, keine Auffälligkeiten. Allerdings fiel mir nach einiger Zeit etwas komisches an der Prozessor Temperatur auf. Die CPU 0 und CPU 1 liegen im Schnitt bei 50 Grad. Allerdings liegt die Temperatur der CPU 2 und 3 bei unter 35 Grad so als ob diese nicht richtig beansprucht werden....
Dann habe ich mit dem Ashampoo  Core Tuner mal Grafisch die Leistung überprüft, dort werden allerdings alle vier Kerne gleich beansprucht.
Die CPU Auslastung liegt jedoch jedesmal wenn diese extremen FPS Einbrüche auftreten bei 100 %, der Lüfter oben links wird sehr laut und das Notebook reagiert insgesamt sehr langsam....wenn ich dann zufällig im Teamspeak bin wird der Sound total verzehrt, man versteht gar nichts mehr...auch wenn Musik läuft hackt diese stark.... Eigentlich nehme ich an das dies ein Prozessor Problem ist, aber wie gesagt vor ca. 2 Monaten lief alles super, 25 er Raids mit Musik im Hintergrund und evtl. noch MSN auf war kein Problem. 
Ich habe mittlerweile auch so ein Notebook Kühler mit 3 Ventilatoren drunter, hilft aber nix .
Entstaubt habe ich das Notebook auch schon zweimal komplett, es war aber nur sehr wenig Staub am Lüfter. 
Ich weiss langsam echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll....es wäre super wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte, wenn möglich so das ich es verstehe :-)...
Ein bisschen kenne ich mich schon aus, aber halt nicht gut genug.
Danke euch im voraus. 

MFG

Lars


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

1. Grafik auf Low
2. Addons ausschalten
3. RAM testen
4. CPU Auslastung einsehen (während der Einbrüche)


Frage: Seit wann tauchen diese Probleme auf (Patch, Hotfix?)

Edit: SET processAffinityMask "15" in die Config hinzufügen.


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

Hi, man das ging ja schnell :-)

Grafik steht auf low, alle Effekte sind ausgeschaltet (vorher waren die Einstellungen Mittel, lief super).
Addons waren aus, deinstalliert = keine Besserung.
Ja, sry wie teste ich den RAM?
Während der Einbrüche steigt die Auslastung auf 100 % und das Notebook reagiert sehr langsam....

Genau weiss ich nicht seid wann die Probleme auftauchen, in ewta könnte es seid dem letzten Patch (3.3.) sein.

Dein letzer Satz, was meinst du damit? Wie gesagt, so die Ahnung habe ich nun nicht, leider.


Edit:Habe vergessen zu sagen das ich die Grafikkarten Treiber, Mainboard Treiber usw. auch aktualisiert habe.


----------



## Erz1 (17. April 2010)

Das die CPU Kerne 3 und 4 bei WoW nicht beansprucht werden und somit die Temperatur niedrig ist, liegt daran, dass WoW nicht 4 Kerne unterstützt, sondern nur 2.
Ramtest wird mit Memtest durchgeführt.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

SET processAffinityMask "15" in die Config.wtf einfügen die sich im WTF Ordner im WoW Verzeichniss befindet (Verteilt die Auslastung seit 3.3 auf alle Kerne)


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

Ok...

wenn ich den Wow Ordner und dann den WTF Ordner öffne, kommt ein Ordner mit "Account" und die besagte config.wtf  Datei...diese kann ich aber nicht öffnen oder bearbeiten.

Wenn ich Memtest starte kommt diese Meldung:





Edit:Ok konnte [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]SET processAffinityMask "15"   in die config.wtf einfügen...[/font]


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

1. Rechtsklick und dann Öffnen mit und den Editor auswählen.

2. Das Programm 2 mal starten und jeweils die angegebene Menge eintragen und dann min. bis 100% laufen lassen (geht auch drüber)


----------



## Karvon (17. April 2010)

hm da hab ich mal ne frage, weils grad passt =)

Kann das sein, dass WoW nicht über 60 fps anzeigt? Ich hab, egal wo ich bin (Dalaran, Sturmwind, Instanz, Raid, Angeln,...) Immer konstante 60 Fps...außer er lädt noch 1 sek vom ruhestein fertig, da komm ich auf 40 fps..hab grafik auf ultra und alles was geht. Klingt saublöd und ich werd sicher gesteinigt, aber warum zeigt das "nur" 60 an? 

Mfg


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Das kommt durch die Option Vsync, bei der die Grafikkarte auf die Bilder des Monitors wartet und somit Bildstörungen (Verzerrungen) verhindert. Die Höhe der FPS wird von der Herzzahl des Monitors bestimmt.

http://de.wikipedia....Synchronisation



> Ist diese aktiviert, synchronisiert der Grafikprozessor oder -treiber das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors, auch wenn die Grafikengine wesentlich höhere Bildfolgeraten bereitstellen könnte. Das verhindert, dass die Signale zu schnell an den Monitor gesendet werden, was zu _Schwarzem Schirm_ (Totalversagen der Grafikengine) oder Programm- und Systemabstürzen durch Bufferüberläufe führen kann.[sup][2][/sup] Daher haben auch Spiele und andere Programme, die hohe Anforderungen an die Grafik stellen, teils einen Parameter VSYNC, der in den Optionen aktiviert werden kann, wenn Darstellungsprobleme auftreten, und dann an die Grafikengine weitergereicht wird.


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2010)

Weil Du VSYNC aktiviert hast?


----------



## Karvon (17. April 2010)

super! danke für die schnellen antworten! 

Mfg Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

So ich habe nun den Memtest gestartet, der erste läuft..wenn ich dann aber den zweiten starte und die andere Zahl eingebe, geht das Notebook sofort aus....ich kanns wieder anschalten und alles ist normal.

Denke das ist schlecht oder??


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Welches Betriebsystem?

Versuch ansonsten mal http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/memtest86/


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

oh stimmt Betriebssystem nicht angegeben....Windows Vista Home Premium...


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

So hier sind mal ein paar Screens...so sieht es aus wenn ich keine FPS Probleme habe und die Auslastung normal ist .....

[attachment=10258:Normal 1.jpg]


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

[attachment=10260:Normal 3.jpg]


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Festplatte defragmentiert? PC entstaubt?


----------



## Master0512 (17. April 2010)

Defragmentiert zuletzt vor 3 Tagen.....Notebook aufgeschraubt und gesäubert.
War aber kaum Staub vorhanden.


----------



## Master0512 (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

leider haben mir die bisherigen Vorschläge nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. Ich fasse nun noch mal zusammen:
1.Grafik steht auf Low
2.RAM getestet mit Memtest = 0 Errors
3.Defragmentiert + entstaubt
4.Windows neu installiert, Wow neu installiert
5.Addons aus = kein Unterschied

Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand noch nen paar Tipps geben könnte, denn ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Vielen Dank.

Screen von der Auslastung während der FPS Einbrüche (FPS auf 5.....)

[attachment=10266:Auslastung 100 %.jpg]


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

dazu bräuchte man die Taktrate

wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus


----------



## Independent (19. April 2010)

Hast du dein Laptop auf "Höchstleistung" in den Energiespareinstellungen? Sollte er sein...


----------



## Master0512 (19. April 2010)

Die Taktrate steht im ersten Beitrag :-)

Die Temperaturen: CPU 1-4 : normal so 40 Grad...wenn die FPS Einbrüche kommen max. 55 Grad.......Die GPU Temperatur liegt immer so zwischen 55 und 60 Grad.

Energie Einstellungen sind auf Höchstleistung, läuft dauerhaft über Netzteil.


----------



## Master0512 (22. April 2010)

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee?


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2010)

Da die CPU ja voll ausgelastet scheint wenn Du Probleme bekommst, wuerde ich darauf tippen, dass eines der Programme die sonst friedlich im Hintergrund schlummern aktiv wird und Dein System dafuer dann nicht genug Power hat. Die Frage waere nur welches. Virenscanner, dieses Backup-Teil, irgend ein Auto-Updater der dann nach Updates sucht, dieses komische Core-Tuner-Teil in Deiner Liste?


----------



## Master0512 (5. Juni 2010)

So ich grabe meinen alten Thread nochmal aus.....ich habe nun wirklich alle Programme beendet die etwas an der Leistung verändern könnten.
Auch einen Windows Prozess, der doch sehr an meinem Arbeitsspeicher gefressen hat....ich merkte dann das dies der W-Lan Adapter des Laptops war...
Nun meine Frage...kann es sein das der soviel Arbeitsspeicher zieht das dann die Leistung in wow starkt nachlässt?

Ich müsste mir sonst nen 25 m langes Kabel kaufen, deshalb würde ich erstmal eure Meinungen dazu wissen.
Danke im Voraus.

MFG
Lars


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2010)

unwarscheinlich.
Ich vermute einfach, die CPU ist zu schwach, oder es stimmt ietwas nicht damit.
Am Arbeitsspeicher wirs wohl kaum liegen, schau unten meine Pc-Daten, Windows Vista HomePremium 32Bit hab ich ebenfalls, 32Bit bedeutet er könnte theoretisch 2³² = 4096 MB Ram nutzen. Praktisch schwankt das zwischen 3,7 und 3,0. Da ich mit meinem System, zumindest in geringen Einstellungen im Fenstermodus auf 30 FPS komme, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es an deiner schwächeren CPU liegt.


----------



## Master0512 (5. Juni 2010)

Ok die CPU und sämtliche Daten stehen am Anfang. Also ich denke kaum das diese zu schwach ist.
Und ich habe wirklich alle möglichen Tests gemacht, Arbeitsspeicher, Prozessor, Grafikkarte, Festplatte etc...
es ist ja nicht so das das immer so war...aber leider ist es seit längerem so (siehe vorherige Beiträge).

Mir ist eben aufgefallen das dieser Prozess wirklich viel Prozessorleistung frisst, ich finde das ist für nen W-Lan Adapter recht viel.

Aber wer noch eine Idee hat, ich bin gespannt :-)

LG

Lars


----------



## Undeadmaster (5. Juni 2010)

Hiho,

Es wäre toll wenn du nochmal einen Screenshot machen könntest von den Prozessen, wenn du alles geschlossen hast siehe:[attachment=10516:screen.JPG] , und dann nochmal wenn die FPS einbrüche kommen.
Du sagtest dein windoof ist neu aufgesetzt, dan nehme ich mal an das es nicht auf "C:" zugemüllt ist. Was für eine Festplatte ist eingebaut WD, Samsung etc?, mal ein Festplatten diagnosetool drüberlaufen lassen. 
Hast du einen Freund/Bekannten der ein Lan-Kabel dir leihen könnte?, versuch wäre es wert.

Gruß


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Hast du dein Laptop auf "Höchstleistung" in den Energiespareinstellungen? Sollte er sein...



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese...
Erstens bringt es nix, weil Windows im standardmäßig eingestellen ausbalanciert-Setting die Hardware nicht begrenzt und zweitens ist Energiesparmechanismen bei nem LAPTOP absolut hirnrissig...


----------



## Master0512 (5. Juni 2010)

So hier sind die Screens bei normaler Auslastung und 60 FPS und bei hoher Auslastung und 5-10 FPS.

Normal:

[attachment=10521:Normal 1.jpg]


[attachment=10522:Normal 2.jpg]




Hoch:

[attachment=10523:hoch 1.jpg]


[attachment=10524:hoch 2.jpg]


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Liegt klar am CPU, 100% Auslastung... ich hab teilweise Low FPS und dabei ne CPU Auslastung von 30%


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2010)

also erstmal sollteste die windows-sidebar deaktivieren. die frisst bei dir recht viel cpu.

dann saugt noch die audihdg.exe
befolgt da mal dies hier:
http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/windows-and-programme/68759-audiodg-exe-hohe-auslastung.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2010)

Jo, wie gesagt eindeutig die CPU.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Jo, wie gesagt eindeutig die CPU.



nein! die cpu ist zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einer desktop-cpu, sollte aber ausreichend sein für lowdetails.
problem ist hier wohl weniger die cpu, sondern nur die cpu-auslastung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juni 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nein! die cpu ist zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einer desktop-cpu, sollte aber ausreichend sein für lowdetails.
> problem ist hier wohl weniger die cpu, sondern nur die cpu-auslastung.



Toll, viel kannst du daran aber auch nciht mehr schrauben, WindowsSidebar weg und dann bleibt nich mehr viel übrig, die Auslastung liegt bei 100%, das kriegst du so schnell nich runter. Gib WoW im Taskmanager mal erhöhte Priorität.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juni 2010)

sidebar 20%
audihdg.exe 25%
taskmanager: 9%

zumindest diese drei sachen kann er ändern. das wären dann schonmal nurnoch 46% auslastung.

wieso der explorer 29% zieht ist etwas eigenartig.

aber für mich sieht das eher nach einem software/einstellungsproblem aus, als nach cpu-defekt.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> sidebar 20%
> audihdg.exe 25%
> taskmanager: 9%
> 
> ...



Du darfst das nicht falsch verstehen... Um kurz zu sein: Du hast keine Ahnung. Wenn ein CPU 100% Ausgelastet ist und du z.B. 20% wegnimmst durch ein Programm, nimmt er diese wiederum um ein anderes Programm schneller zu betreiben. Somit hat er wieder 100% Auslastung. 
*audiodg.exe*
hängt mir dem Sound zusammen. Beendest du es, hast du keinen Sound mehr.

Edit: Niemand hat von einem CPU-Defekt gesprochen, er ist einfach nur zu schlecht. Mehr nicht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juni 2010)

und ob ich ahnung habe. und btw hab ich nie gesagt das er die audiohdg.exe beenden soll.

es kann sein das er trotzdem 100% auslastung hat, muss aber nicht. ohne das zu testen wird er es wohl nicht rausfinden.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2010)

Es stimmt schon das er mit dem PC gut spielen könnte. Eigentlich. Das beste und auch schnellste wäre wohl den ganzen PC neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## eMJay (6. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich alles nach Temperatur Problemen an.

Poste mal die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte.

Laptop auf Höchstleistung stellen. (Energieoptionen)


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Laptop auf Höchstleistung stellen. (Energieoptionen)



Ich ahne schon den nächsten Beitrag...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juni 2010)

Master0512 schrieb:


> Die Taktrate steht im ersten Beitrag :-)
> 
> Die Temperaturen: CPU 1-4 : normal so 40 Grad...wenn die FPS Einbrüche kommen max. 55 Grad.......Die GPU Temperatur liegt immer so zwischen 55 und 60 Grad.
> 
> Energie Einstellungen sind auf Höchstleistung, läuft dauerhaft über Netzteil.



meinste den hier?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juni 2010)

Nein, ich meinte nicht deinen sinnlosen Beitrag sondern eine Disskusion bei der es wieder darum geht, ob Höchsteinstellungen etwas bringen oder nicht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juni 2010)

mein beitrag war nicht sinnlos. sondern die antwort auf die frage nach den temperaturen. 

viel eher waren deine beiden letzten postings absolut sinnlos.


----------



## Master0512 (7. Juni 2010)

So erst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten. 
Also die CPU und GPU Temperaturen hatte ich ja schon mal gepostet, haben sich auch nicht verändert. Den Tip mit der Audio Auslastung habe ich befolgt, auch die Sidebar ist normalerweise geschlossen, habe ich wohl vergessen. 
Die CPU soll also zu schwach sein, ok das könnte ich so hin nehmen, nur schrieb ich ja das ich eine Zeitlang sehr flüssig mit durchgehend 60 FPS spielen konnte. Und die CPU ist ja nun nicht schlechter geworden.

Ich vermute auch die Temperaturen gehen zu hoch, denn der Lüfter dreht ja bei 100 % Auslastung auch sehr hoch. Nur werden mir halt normale Temperaturen angezeigt.
Und das System habe ich auch zweimal neu aufgesetzt, keine Besserung leider....

LG
Lars


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juni 2010)

Master0512 schrieb:


> So erst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> Also die CPU und GPU Temperaturen hatte ich ja schon mal gepostet, haben sich auch nicht verändert. Den Tip mit der Audio Auslastung habe ich befolgt, auch die Sidebar ist normalerweise geschlossen, habe ich wohl vergessen.
> Die CPU soll also zu schwach sein, ok das könnte ich so hin nehmen, nur schrieb ich ja das ich eine Zeitlang sehr flüssig mit durchgehend 60 FPS spielen konnte. Und die CPU ist ja nun nicht schlechter geworden.
> 
> ...



Aber WoW wird leider mit fast jedem größeren Patch immer anspruchsvoller bei der hardware...
gib WoW im Taskmanager mal erhöhte Priorität, wenns das noch net hat.


----------



## Master0512 (8. Juni 2010)

wow hat im Taskmanager schon erhöhte Prio, trotzdem Danke.

Ich habe mich mal im Acer Forum umgesehen, scheinbar gibt es sehr viele die genau mi diesem Laptop dieselben Probleme haben (Schon eine Sauerei wenn man dafür 1500 Euro hinlegt). 
Der Lüfter ist echt das billigste was es gibt. Nur sauber machen scheint da nicht zu reichen. Ich werde mal, wie es dort jemand empfohlen hat, die Wärmeleitpaste unter den beiden Heatpipes der CPU und der GPU erneuern. Es scheint so als hätte Acer da auch sehr billige Ware verbaut.
Die betreffende Person hat diese erneuert und nun seid 6 Monaten z.B. in wow auf mittleren Details keine Problem mehr....
Vielleicht hilft es ja. Dann werde ich auch direkt das System neu aufsetzten, evtl. steige ich dann auf Windows 7 um. Wenn ich soweit bin teile ich euch mit ob es etwas gebracht hat...

MFG
Lars


----------

